# Bands or tubing for BBs?



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

I set up a wasp enzo with some narrow TBG bands. I.ve tried 9x7mm tapers, straight 8's, straight 9.s,straight 10's and now playing with a 12x8mm.
My bands keep tearing at the pouch end. I.m using Crystal tape like the Simpleshot vids recommend with a reef knot to tye off.
I.m about to try my no3 crotchet string instead - secured with a dob of superglue, constrictor knot, never had any probs whatsoever with my 8mm ammo and 18x12 0.6 black snipersling bands.
Love the bb.s- accurate too- and cheap!
I dont want to use elastic bands. Any other tapers you.d recommend?
Thnx.


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

I had the same problem with TBG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Fairly new to BBs but I use 1/4 straight cuts .5 BSB. Tied with crystal. The one set that broke figured out I had tied it so tight the crystal cut through the band. Loosened up the wraps a tad and it's been smooth sailing since

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A pic of your knot might help. Maybe you are tying too tight. With 10mm or more at the pouch end, you should be able to make a tri-fold for more tear resistance. With a skinny cut at the pouch you can only fold over once but it should still last at least several hundred shots. I use the crystal tying thread and have no complaints.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Northerner. This is my latest set up ...pics attached. I could well be tying the amber tape too tight. These pics are of my new set up. Constrictor knot not too tight ...reef knot and sglue to stop slippage. Not gr8 pics sorry.

Stankard ...narrow bands - appropriate about 6.5mm ish straight.
Ryan ... been okay with TBG ...usually ...using snipersling stuff for my 8mm ...will move to 0.5/0.4 snipersling soon!


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

How many shots are you getting before breaking? Any idea? I cut my bands from TBG. They are 1/2" tapered to 3/8" with an active length of 7". I'm shooting 1/4" ball bearings. Right now, I'm at 350 shots with my latest bands. Going for 400 tonight. I'm tying with pure silk thread, and I draw 29".

Joe


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

About 300 I guess ... I.m a beginner so no real idea or expectation.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I used the same tie setup for all my bands. 2 wraps of crystal and a simple square knot. These are going on 450 rds. 11 1/2 inch AL and I don't max out the bands.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

fungustoon said:


> I set up a wasp enzo with some narrow TBG bands. I.ve tried 9x7mm tapers, straight 8's, straight 9.s,straight 10's and now playing with a 12x8mm.
> My bands keep tearing at the pouch end. I.m using Crystal tape like the Simpleshot vids recommend with a reef knot to tye off.
> I.m about to try my no3 crotchet string instead - secured with a dob of superglue, constrictor knot, never had any probs whatsoever with my 8mm ammo and 18x12 0.6 black snipersling bands.
> Love the bb.s- accurate too- and cheap!
> ...


I was running a 15-5or6mm taper with .4 Simpleshot black and having great results on my Enzo. I’m trying to cut a few more like that currently, it was pretty zippy.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This afternoon I cut a set of BB bands from some old scraps I saved. The bands are *.55mm Precise Gen2* (yellow) that I tried to cut to *1/2" x 3/8" x 7"* but I ended up about 1/64" wide on all ends. With my 32" draw length this combo gives me 265fps with Daisy BBs. A fresh set, rather than old scraps, might do a bit better. Draw weight is very mild and I'm looking forward to blasting some pop cans with it this weekend.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> I used the same tie setup for all my bands. 2 wraps of crystal and a simple square knot. These are going on 450 rds. 11 1/2 inch AL and I don't max out the bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this shall be crystal string?
it looks like amber belt. 🧐


i have the same problem with .177 bbs, the rubber breaks often very fast, after maybe 50 shots. also the balls fly way to much to the right. (g-style, OTT and slingshot in the left hand.
my latest configuration was: 0,42 red dragon 20-10-250. chain pit pouch. crystal string)


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

My pics are my new bands , constructor, reef knot, (messy looking I know) crotchet no3 thread, superglue. My active draw length is 14.5cm(x5) but I.ve been working on 18cm for my thinner bb bands so as not to max them out. They fly pretty damned good and straight, as gd as my 8mm ammo. BB.s are good fun ...I like wandering with mine, knocking lone leaves off their twigs!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> I used the same tie setup for all my bands. 2 wraps of crystal and a simple square knot. These are going on 450 rds. 11 1/2 inch AL and I don't max out the bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Stank ... If my crotchet no3 thread dorsnt work, I.m gonna try to use amber band again using a technique that the Catty Shack fella shared ...he kind of forms a wide amber tape first as part of the knotting process...and then does a simpleshot double tie having moved both ends around in opp directions.Incidentally,the Gzk guy seems to just go round a few times with one end only, then tie off. Maybe a cuff might help? I.ve no idea ...
Mind if 300 to 400 shots are the norm maybe I.m barking up the wrong tree.
Northerners idea to fold more via another fold, or making of tube type end seems a great idea too. I.ll make a pouch set like that too, if my club hands can manage it!
Thnx for all the suggestions fellas.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

fungustoon said:


> I set up a wasp enzo with some narrow TBG bands. I.ve tried 9x7mm tapers, straight 8's, straight 9.s,straight 10's and now playing with a 12x8mm.
> My bands keep tearing at the pouch end. I.m using Crystal tape like the Simpleshot vids recommend with a reef knot to tye off.
> I.m about to try my no3 crotchet string instead - secured with a dob of superglue, constrictor knot, never had any probs whatsoever with my 8mm ammo and 18x12 0.6 black snipersling bands.
> Love the bb.s- accurate too- and cheap!
> ...


Try 1632 or 1030, tubes give you far less trouble and last way longer


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Thnx Devon ... yup, that bit of the conversation got lost! Lol. I have a Dankung antelope on order or I could adapt my Heggarty HSS4 ...it has a hole in. Combined with some wasp plugs, which are great, that should work well.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

fungustoon said:


> Hi Stank ... If my crotchet no3 thread dorsnt work, I.m gonna try to use amber band again using a technique that the Catty Shack fella shared ...he kind of forms a wide amber tape first as part of the knotting process...and then does a simpleshot double tie having moved both ends around in opp directions.Incidentally,the Gzk guy seems to just go round a few times with one end only, then tie off. Maybe a cuff might help? I.ve no idea ...
> Mind if 300 to 400 shots are the norm maybe I.m barking up the wrong tree.
> Northerners idea to fold more via another fold, or making of tube type end seems a great idea too. I.ll make a pouch set like that too, if my club hands can manage it!
> Thnx for all the suggestions fellas.


The Catty Shack way your describing is how I wrap then a double knot to tie off.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Now I folded the bands at the pouch 2x. and so, it lasts longer very properly adjusted, shoots accurate. lots of fine adjustments and precision were required, that it shoots straight now... 
at least my latest bands are really ok.

red dragon .42 2,80-1,80-23,0 shoots .177 bbs laser fast 

I slinged this afternoon, whilst i wanted to go in town...

but now I found into a different release metthod for 6-8mm ammo (and probably works well above too....).

I don't use my finger tips any more, instead hold it between the middle section
of pointer finger and thumb. works so much better for me.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Devon minnow said:


> Try 1632 or 1030, tubes give you far less trouble and last way longer


Where can you get 1030 the only place I've found is AliExpress. Want to give it a go for .177

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The 1632 tubing works great for the Chinese loop forks or you can tie them onto a boardcut frame. You can get 250fps with a 5 pound draw weight. Unfortunately some of us have found that the 1632 isn't happy in the cold temperatures. 









DanKung 1632 Tubing Review


The Versatile DanKung 1632 Tubing I have been shooting the DK-1632 tubing for a couple of months now and find it to be long lasting and quite versatile. Originally the plan was just to find a sweet BB shooting tube but after some experimenting I found the 1632 capable of shooting everything...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Chix ...another like Northerner who folds twice...kinda thirds then fold back. I think gzk chap does that. Makes sense. I hold the pouch as yourself, the ammo just over the bony ridge to help stop bump shots. Thnx for your input.
Stank,Northerner ...when you tie your tubes are they doubled, pseudoed or just a small tying loop like the one Nathan does in his Simpleshot vids when he.s explaining how to make his supplied 10 " tubes fit your active band length by lopping a bit off and tying a small loop with a piece of rubber? ( never tied a tube yet but the small loop method looks a doable - maybe i.ll put a cuff on first and then a constrictor knot on top)I can then slot the small loop onto say my Dankung or through my Scout LT hole and loop bk thro and secure using the band tying grooves on the fork.
Thnx for your help. Appreciated.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

fungustoon said:


> ...another like Northerner who folds twice...kinda thirds then fold back. I think gzk chap does that. Makes sense. I hold the pouch as yourself, the ammo just over the bony ridge to help stop bump shots.


exactly, you know what i mean


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have experimented quite a bit with looped tubes and prefer a short pseudo-taper. This gives more speed than the tiny loop but adds very little to the draw weight. I find that BBs are easier to shoot accurately when they are moving relatively fast. 

Here is a pic of my DK General-II frame with 1636 tubes from GZK. This combo works great for BBs and 1/4" steel. The loops are 1 1/2" at the fork. I use short cuffs with #3 crochet string on top with a constrictor knot and a drop of Superglue. On one tube set I used crystal thread at the pouch and the other has crystal ribbon. With the ribbon, you can do the first couple of wraps light and then tighten up the tension on the rest.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is what I was shooting yesterday with BBs. It's a PP OTT Mini-Taurus with .55mm Precise Gen2 cut to *1/2" x 3/8" x 7"* and drawn to 32". The tri-fold method was used when fastening with crystal thread. I probably do a lot more wraps than necessary but I like the way it looks and it holds well.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Northerner said:


> I have experimented quite a bit with looped tubes and prefer a short pseudo-taper. This gives more speed than the tiny loop but adds very little to the draw weight. I find that BBs are easier to shoot accurately when they are moving relatively fast.
> 
> Here is a pic of my DK General-II frame with 1636 tubes from GZK. This combo works great for BBs and 1/4" steel. The loops are 1 1/2" at the fork. I use short cuffs with #3 crochet string on top with a constrictor knot and a drop of Superglue. On one tube set I used crystal thread at the pouch and the other has crystal ribbon. With the ribbon, you can do the first couple of wraps light and then tighten up the tension on the rest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos and details of knots, cuffs ...great stuff Northerner. Cheers!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Northerner said:


> Here is what I was shooting yesterday with BBs. It's a PP OTT Mini-Taurus with .55mm Precise Gen2 cut to *1/2" x 3/8" x 7"* and drawn to 32". The tri-fold method was used when fastening with crystal thread. I probably do a lot more wraps than necessary but I like the way it looks and it holds well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 356473
> ...


Looks a canny setup - nice knots around the trifold.Amber looks neater than my crotchet string for sure. Thnx for the band type and tapers too.In the Lakes at mo- my Mrs has banned me from all things catties. Lots to try when I get back. Thnx - appreciate your help.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I was running a 15-5or6mm taper with .4 Simpleshot black and having great results on my Enzo. I’m trying to cut a few more like that currently, it was pretty zippy.


@SteveJ - overkill? Underkill? I’m always lost with bb tapers.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> @SteveJ - overkill? Underkill? I’m always lost with bb tapers.


 I was just surprised at the taper, my have to try that!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> @SteveJ - overkill? Underkill? I’m always lost with bb tapers.


I put on a 12mm x 8mm TBG band taper on my Enzo today. Needless to say I hit the target twice out of 50 shots from 10m. I put paper up too to see if there was any discernible pattern to my misses. There was no pattern. Conclusion? Overpowered band - flyers galore... think my pouch was too big too 6cm x 2cm ish ...back to my 8 x6mm taper or straight 8.s. Well, that.s my excuse anyway!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just checked the pouches on 3 of my BB shooters.

48mm x 15mm
48mm x 12mm
52mm x 13mm

How much stretch were you using with the 12x8mm TBG bands? Try around 425-450%.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

sorry. Read this pre-coffee and got all turned around.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Northerner said:


> I just checked the pouches on 3 of my BB shooters.
> 
> 48mm x 15mm
> 48mm x 12mm
> ...


Hi Northerner ...thnx. I had leeway built into the bands active length. I.be swapped then out now and put on a 48mm x12mm smaller one. I think the hole on my last pouch was too big for the bb ball too. That may have caused the erratic fliers too perhaps. I.m feeling better about tomorrow. Bands, pouch, active draw length look much better. Gulp. Thnx again.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Curiosity got me so I pulled out my supply of latex from the fridge to look for some TBG. Unfortunately I don't have any left but I do have .030" Hygenic latex which is the same thing but without the gold pigment added (both made by Hygenic Corp). Many years ago I tested the TBG against the amber latex and results were the same. The latex also feels very similar when drawing. This particular sheet of .030" latex was purchased from Bill Herriman (Tex Shooter) about 8 years ago and still seems fine. No discoloration and it still has zip.

I took several thickness measurements on the latex and it's actually about .0285". In metric that would be close to .72mm. Back when I shot TBG it was originally .030"-.032" but I think the last batch I had was around .027".

The amber latex was chopped and a 46mm x 13mm microfiber pouch was fastened with crystal thread. The mounted bands measured at 12mm x 9mm x 190mm (7 1/2" length). I draw 32" so I'm getting about 425% stretch. After a few warm-up shots I clocked the bands with .177cal Daisy BBs and was getting 242fps. The bands draw smooth with a mild weight.

Next I took the _Tianpeng_ slingshot with the Hygenic latex outside for some pop can shooting from 18 yards. Wonderful! The bands shot accurately and my hit ratio may have been a bit better than my last session. I didn't count hits-to-misses but I'm guessing around 80% connections. 

If I wanted a bit more zip the bands could be shortened to 7 1/4" or even 7" in length. The cost would be shorter band life and I likely wouldn't be able to see the ball as well. Around 240-250fps is about right for my aging eyes.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Good shooting Northerner...and smashing info. I.ll know better tomorrow after I try my new rig 8mm x 6mm ...if I miss like I did today, I.ll know it.s me and not the set up. Fingers crossed. Would try some tubes but my DK Antelope seems lost in shipping container land.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Much, much better today ...consistent miss pattern ...reference point adjusted. I.m more at peace now -faith restored. Thnx for your comments folks ...all good stuff that builds my knowledge and awareness.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I put together a short video on BB shooting. I recorded another video after this one and managed 5/5 hits but there was too much background noise so I didn't upload it to YouTube. The soil in my backyard is becoming enriched with iron.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Northerner said:


> Here is what I was shooting yesterday with BBs. It's a PP OTT Mini-Taurus with .55mm Precise Gen2 cut to *1/2" x 3/8" x 7"* and drawn to 32". The tri-fold method was used when fastening with crystal thread. I probably do a lot more wraps than necessary but I like the way it looks and it holds well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 356473
> ...


First off, wow you can see bbs at 18 m, I struggle at 10 with perfect light!
And your strike ratio, bravo.
The pp frame you show above looks metal? What do I miss? Sure like the look of that frame!
ukj


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I can usually see shiny BBs during the last few feet of flight, just before it connects or misses the can at 18 yards. When I'm shooting 30 or 40 yards I can often see them for a slightly longer period. When shooting close to dusk I can't see them at all. 

The *Tianpeng* frame is not a Pocket Predator product. It comes from AliExpress. The forks are stainless steel and the handle is rosewood. 









Review of the "Tianpeng" slingshot from Piao...


Hello everybody, I received some "sling mail" from PIAO YU, a very reliable seller at Aliexpress: the "Tianpeng" slingshot, which sports an engraved "piggy" symbol on the rear grip side (scroll down for photos). Ergonomic handling: the first thing you notice when you pick up the so-called...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Northerner said:


> I put together a short video on BB shooting. I recorded another video after this one and managed 5/5 hits but there was too much background noise so I didn't upload it to YouTube. The soil in my backyard is becoming enriched with iron.


Crackin shooting there Northerner. Again, thnks for earlier info and now the video. Much appreciated.


----------

